# K-Love Switches to Exclusive a Cappella Psalmody



## Wayne (May 18, 2013)

Tominthebox News Network - Religious Humor/Satire: K-Love Switches to Exclusive A Cappella Psalmody


----------



## Tim (May 18, 2013)

Say this in your deep radio voice:

"You're listening to 101.7 KPSM. All Psalms...all the time."

or 

"This is 860 WPSM...your hometown station for Psalms."

Wouldn't that be great?


----------



## Tim (May 18, 2013)

"This is Mitch Mitchum with your top 150 countdown."


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 18, 2013)

Tim said:


> "This is Mitch Mitchum with your top 150 countdown."



Winner


----------



## irresistible_grace (May 18, 2013)

I can only image!


----------



## Rich Koster (May 18, 2013)

Now what will they do with the 30 discs that they played over and over every day?


----------



## Hamalas (May 18, 2013)

What is sad about this is that if this were to really happen Christians (by and large) would probably stop listening.


----------



## ThyWord IsTruth (May 18, 2013)

Finally a theologically sound Christian radio station. Even Martin Lloyd Jones sermons. Sure wont tickle the ears of the baptized pagans that listen in, but the sheep will hear sound biblical doctrine truth.


----------



## Tim (May 18, 2013)

5-Point Baptist said:


> Finally a theologically sound Christian radio station. Even Martin Lloyd Jones sermons. Sure wont tickle the ears of the baptized pagans that listen in, but the sheep will hear sound biblical doctrine truth.



Actually, I know of at least one theologically sound terrestrial radio station, broadcasting to the Hudson Valley area of NY state. They affirm the major reformed confessions.

HOME : Redeemer Broadcasting | Redeemer Broadcasting, Inc.

You can listen online.


----------



## ThyWord IsTruth (May 18, 2013)

Tim said:


> 5-Point Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > Finally a theologically sound Christian radio station. Even Martin Lloyd Jones sermons. Sure wont tickle the ears of the baptized pagans that listen in, but the sheep will hear sound biblical doctrine truth.
> ...



Thanks Tim! Saved the link on my Laptop.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (May 18, 2013)

This thread is not positive or encouraging at all


----------



## Tim (May 18, 2013)

Bill The Baptist said:


> This thread is not positive or encouraging at all



Well, the traditional mass media of radio and television may not have much to offer in many areas of the country, but I believe this is one of the good things about the internet. There is no shortage of edifying material for those of us who love (and are seeking) the soundest of doctrine and the purest of practice.


----------



## Unoriginalname (May 18, 2013)

Tim said:


> Well, the traditional mass media of radio and television may not have much to offer in many areas of the country, but I believe this is one of the good things about the internet. There is no shortage of edifying material for those of us who love (and are seeking) the soundest of doctrine and the purest of practice.



I think Rev Perkin's was playing on K-Love's slogan of being positive and encouraging.


----------



## Zach (May 18, 2013)

Tim said:


> 5-Point Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > Finally a theologically sound Christian radio station. Even Martin Lloyd Jones sermons. Sure wont tickle the ears of the baptized pagans that listen in, but the sheep will hear sound biblical doctrine truth.
> ...



Thanks for sharing this link, Tim.


----------



## Christopher88 (May 19, 2013)

Hamalas said:


> What is sad about this is that if this were to really happen Christians (by and large) would probably stop listening


I might start listening.


----------

